# Starter & Leisure Batteries!! 2007 Swift Kontiki 665P!



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

Why does everything go wrong at once???

It would appear that both my starter & leisure batteries have died! 

I wonder if it's possible that there could be a problem with the MH electrics/charger etc???

I have removed them from the MH, & tried to charge the starter battery with a portable trickle charger. At first it went straight to "Charge Complete", but on a second attempt it appeared to be charging, but after 2 days, it hadn't reached "Charge Complete"!

I have been looking at possible replacements online, but being a comlete "electrical numpty", I haven't a clue what to do!!

Obviously I need (I think) a new starter battery!! But what type, what make, what power??? HELP! :roll: 

As for the leisure battery, should I fit 2, & if so, again, what type, power etc???  

Any suggestions about suppliers, manufacturers etc. would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Buy good batteries, do not go for the cheapest!

Standard engine battery available Halfords, Cosco, accessory shops.

Buy two leisure batteries, both the same capacity that you are replacing. We use UK Platinum batteries, never a problem with them, not the cheapest but they last!

Peter


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

First.
Take your batteries to a garage/electrical supplier such as any of the local tyre/battery suppliers on the high street, Halfords will
test your battery and advise.
Then you will know if they are completely discharged or not.
I did have this problem and got a local Auto mechaninic to check over the business ends of the problem, it was a defucnt leisure battery that was not holding its charge and in fact drained completly.
Also the vehicle battery was fine and it appeared that when it was fitted at the garage, they did not remove all the plastic from the pillar that in turn furred up and did not charge properly.
So you see it will always be best to check out properly because I could have folked out for both. :roll: 
After this I fitted a 120 amp hour top quality leisure battery and a decent roof mounted Solar Panel.
I would say that it would be most unlikely that both batteries have gave up at the same time . 8O 
Clive


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

*Update!!*

Been out today & bought 3 batteries from "Shield". 2 Leisure & a starter battery.
Fitted the starter battery, worried that the alarm might activate, & need a code to re-set.
Alarm did go off, briefly, but I pressed the button on the key & it stopped, & I was able to start the engine!!  
Purchased the cables to "parallel" the 2 leisure batteries & managed to get them installed. Just got to put a restraint on the second battery tomorrow.
Checked the control panel & the engine battery was showing 12.7v & the leisure's were showing 12.5v.
Plugged the mains cable in, & the the leisure batteries were showing 14.2v. 
As I said before, what I know about electrics/electronics could leave space on a stamp!  
Is that right that the v's change when you plug it into the mains?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Update!!*



KontikiChris said:


> Been out today & bought 3 batteries from "Shield". 2 Leisure & a starter battery.
> Fitted the starter battery, worried that the alarm might activate, & need a code to re-set.
> Alarm did go off, briefly, but I pressed the button on the key & it stopped, & I was able to start the engine!!
> Purchased the cables to "parallel" the 2 leisure batteries & managed to get them installed. Just got to put a restraint on the second battery tomorrow.
> ...


Yes thats right when you plug in the mains the charger kicks in and gives you the 14.2volts


----------

